# Steinhart/Gnomon 39mm OVM. My thoughts



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

I have been a Steinhart fan for a while and have 
loved the look and owned the OVM2 and Gnomon OVM limited Edition. 
Despite the great looks and quality of the watches I eventually 
sold them as I just could not live with size. For me, they we were 
just too big. I don't have a tiny wrist but I prefer a smaller 
presence and lower weight.

I have also owned an Armida 9 and recently the Ginault Ocean Rover. 
The Ginault was almost "there" for me. But there were just a few niggling 
things about it. 1] It was just a little too busy on the dial and had 
a bit too much "bling" with the raised markers. The red seconds hand was 
a little plasticky looking. Also a number of people had raised concerns 
with the realiablity of the movement. It was going to be difficult to know 
how it would fare long. Lastly the size was still a little large for me.

So, I sold it on in anticipation for this new 39mm OVM.

What do I think of it? Well, its a bit like that game with pulling petals 
from a flower. "I like it, I dont like it, I like it......." So, where does 
it end?

*Likes*

1] The reduced size is absolutly spot on for me. Gmomon/Steinhart have done 
a fantastic job of getting the size down without being too weedy. It just 
wears right. 
2] The dial colour is not a pure black or gloss. It has a vintage, slightly faded 
look. Really like that.
3] The marker dots again are nicely finished with old lume. Looks great.
4] The bezel insert has been reduced in size and I think it fits in well.
5] The shallow dome crystal has AR coating, so it is easy to see the dial in 
any light level. In harsh light every thing is still legible due to the mat dial 
absorbing any refelections.
6] $499 is not a lot of money for a well made Swiss diver.

*Non-Likes*

1] The bezel has too much play. I dont understand how this can be, but it 
seems to there across all the 39mm models. 
2] The hand set looks to be the same as the ones used in the 42mm. As a result 
they just look too crowded and cramped. This is the main gripe that I have. More 
thought should have gone into this.
3]The lume is not that strong. Especially after having the Ginault and even the Armida.
4] It looks as we are stuck with the basic 39mm case design for a while. I just wish 
Steinhart had curved the inside of the lugs a bit more. Also drilled the lugs. I 
am constantly changing straps and it is pain without drilled lugs.

*To summerise*. This is not the perfect diver watch for me (will there ever be one?)
But it has enough going for it to make it a keeper. It just looks and feels right. 
With my fading eyesight it is easy to read off the time in any light condition.
The acid test? I asked my 13 year old daughter what she thought of it. Not much for 
words and little interest in watches. "Yeah, I like it" Why? "Easy to see the time 
with the broad hands and hour markers". That's good enough for me! Last petal - 
I like it!

*Pictures:*


----------



## Gab124 (Dec 3, 2013)

nurpur said:


> I have been a Steinhart fan for a while and have
> loved the look and owned the OVM2 and Gnomon OVM limited Edition.
> Despite the great looks and quality of the watches I eventually
> sold them as I just could not live with size. For me, they we were
> ...


 You and I seem to have similar likes and dislikes regarding watches. Though I will admit I do have a few larger ones, like my Casio Protrek. The protrek, however, is a modern sport watch and with that, to me, looks ok wearing large. In contrast, the OVM is a homage to the 1970's when most mens watches were not large, and with that to me the 42 failed to a great extent.

I am wearing my OVM2.0 today and for the last week to remember my thoughts on it, since my 39mm is currently out for delivery I will get to compare soon.

My 2.0


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

Gab124 said:


> You and I seem to have similar likes and dislikes regarding watches. Though I will admit I do have a few larger ones, like my Casio Protrek. The protrek, however, is a modern sport watch and with that, to me, looks ok wearing large. In contrast, the OVM is a homage to the 1970's when most mens watches were not large, and with that to me the 42 failed to a great extent.
> 
> I am wearing my OVM2.0 today and for the last week to remember my thoughts on it, since my 39mm is currently out for delivery I will get to compare soon.
> 
> My 2.0


That OVM2 looks just about right on your wrist. I do miss it.


----------



## Gab124 (Dec 3, 2013)

nurpur said:


> That OVM2 looks just about right on your wrist. I do miss it.


It does look about right for today's standards, and on my 7" wrist, but my Squale 1545 wears so much better with the smaller 40mm. I am guessing the 39mm OVM, with longer lugs than the Squale, will "ride" about the same.

Your comments on the 39mm handset had me curious, so I studied a bunch of photos of the 39 comparing them to the ones on my 42 and both handsets look to be proportional to their respective case size. The hour and minute hands hit the indices about the same place - as far as length, the width is a bit more difficult to compare with photos. But, my failing eyesight will appreciate their size, I have a difficult time reading the Mercedes handset on my Squale.


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

Gab124 said:


> It does look about right for today's standards, and on my 7" wrist, but my Squale 1545 wears so much better with the smaller 40mm. I am guessing the 39mm OVM, with longer lugs than the Squale, will "ride" about the same.
> 
> Your comments on the 39mm handset had me curious, so I studied a bunch of photos of the 39 comparing them to the ones on my 42 and both handsets look to be proportional to their respective case size. The hour and minute hands hit the indices about the same place - as far as length, the width is a bit more difficult to compare with photos. But, my failing eyesight will appreciate their size, I have a difficult time reading the Mercedes handset on my Squale.


I dont have the OVM2 to do a direct comparison. But the minute and seconds do seem to extend beyond the minute markers.


----------



## Gab124 (Dec 3, 2013)

I went and compared your 39mm pics to the Gnomon photos on the website; the Gnomon photos of the 39 handset look just like my 42, whereas your photos do appear to have a larger hand set. Interesting. Even more curious to get mine in to compare.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

I've posted a quick review in the other thread, with a few comparison shots with the 42mm Maxi LE:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=44796309

I have a hunch they reused the very same handset. What makes it a slightly crowded dial to me is the removal of the outer padding around it; the bezel insert is very close to the large indices, creating that impression of oversized items on the dial.

At first I was a little uncomfortable with it but the more I see it, the more I actually love it. Super legible. It's a different watch, with a little more personality and a touch of modernity.


----------



## Gab124 (Dec 3, 2013)

I really feel for these companies trying to design a watch that will be the most wide reaching seller possible for a good business plan. We have so many different tastes and niggles about design it would be so difficult to get it "right". Just in the OVM alone;

Blackdial is wrong color
lugs too long
too many words
brushed bezel, polished bezel
lume color, strength
Case size
etc, etc.

And, within everyone of those points there are those than love what was done and those that don't.

Kudos to Steinhart for continued attempts, and for them, sales - maybe it was all planned all along lol.


----------



## Eodtech (May 14, 2013)

I think the 39mm OVM slips perfectly in to the OVM family and is also a welcome addition into the "No Date Diver" club. I think its a great watch all around and really fabulous on a tan NATO... 

Well done Mr Steinhart...!!


----------



## Gab124 (Dec 3, 2013)

^ Nice collection, one for every mood!


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

Gab124 said:


> I really feel for these companies trying to design a watch that will be the most wide reaching seller possible for a good business plan. We have so many different tastes and niggles about design it would be so difficult to get it "right". Just in the OVM alone;
> 
> Blackdial is wrong color
> lugs too long
> ...


When it is all said and done , it is all down to personal choices. I agree there is no real right or wronge here. The only way 
to get the "perfect" watch is to start up a company and design every part your self. Stand back and say, "That was hell of a journey" 
and "What do do I do now?" This journey continues for us all and its fun. Financially poorer but good fun. 39mm OVM, do I like it? As my daughter put it "Yeah, I like it"


----------



## iwantone (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you for the great review!


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

iwantone said:


> Thank you for the great review!


You are welcome!


----------



## johnsonle9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Getting the 42 or 39 at some point. Thanks for the review.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gab124 (Dec 3, 2013)

Received my watch in good order, wearing it now but have been busy at work to give it a good once over. Love the size and weight, easy to read and really appreciate the darker dial from my 2.0. Like I always do I moved it immediately over to a nato, but I really think I might try the bracelet on this one. My bezel has the smallest amount of backplay while moving it but once set it is pretty solid. I think this is a win from Steinhart.


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

Gab124 said:


> Received my watch in good order, wearing it now but have been busy at work to give it a good once over. Love the size and weight, easy to read and really appreciate the darker dial from my 2.0. Look I always do I moved it immediately over to a nato, but I really think I might try the bracelet on this one. My bezel has the smallest amount of backplay while moving it but once set it is pretty solid. I think this is a win from Steinhart.


Cool!

Apart from the size, I think that the dial is a home run. Not sure who gets the credit for that, Steinhart or Gnomon? I cannot fault it, 
At my desk I have spots and they make every single black dialed watch very difficult to read and look, well, crappy. This manages to look 
great all the time. Looking forward to see if/when Steinhart/Gnomon will start to release some of the other vintage models from the 
42mm range as 39mm. Will need to start clearing out the watch box to make room for them!


----------



## Gab124 (Dec 3, 2013)

agreed on the dial. It is black without being too black. I think the level of mat finish is what does it, but you are correct it looks good in all lights. I see lots of watches with a very dark and glassy dial and to me this is more elegant and less stark for lack of a better description. I got the loop out on it just now and the dial printing and indices are very well done as well.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm on the fence for the Tisell Vintage Sub. I had three different OVM's and all went somewhere else. 

I never take my Tisell off. Sorry guys, Steinhart did ok, but to me was a base hit, not a home run. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Dec1968 said:


> I'm on the fence for the Tisell Vintage Sub. I had three different OVM's and all went somewhere else.
> 
> I never take my Tisell off. Sorry guys, Steinhart did ok, but to me was a base hit, not a home run.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Yes if you can bypass the Swiss thing, Tisell could be the best choice. The 9015 movement is very comparable to the 2892 in terms of quality and reliability. With a bit of chance the accuracy might be stunning too (without further adjustment).


----------



## Gab124 (Dec 3, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> I'm on the fence for the Tisell Vintage Sub. I had three different OVM's and all went somewhere else.
> 
> I never take my Tisell off. Sorry guys, Steinhart did ok, but to me was a base hit, not a home run.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Base hit or home run I guess depends on what one is looking for. I looked up the Tisell at your mention. It does not look at all like a milsub to me but more like a regular submariner. If that were my goal the Tisell would be in the running as it looks like a nice watch, but for my milsub desires it misses the mark pretty dramatically.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Gab124 said:


> Base hit or home run I guess depends on what one is looking for. I looked up the Tisell at your mention. It does not look at all like a milsub to me but more like a regular submariner. If that were my goal the Tisell would be in the running as it looks like a nice watch, but for my milsub desires it misses the mark pretty dramatically.


Beside the Merc hands it's a damn good version. This is the Vintage Sub, not the Marine Diver. Huge difference. 









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

I have changed my opinion of this watch. 
I do not like it........no, I love it now!

Despite my small reservations in the original likes and dislikes. 
Dislikes are still there, but the longer I wear it, the better it just feels.

The thinner bezel insert probably explains why I have not jelled with most of the 
previous divers I have had. They look great off the wrist but soon as I put them on there 
was always "something" not quite right. The standard bezel inserts have just been too 
overpowering for my like. On this OVM it is "just right"

I can finally reuse my 20mm straps again, most of my collection is vintage and 18mm. 
Hope you don't mind some shots on leather.....I don't ever wear my watches on steel. 
First picture is in horrible lighting but the dial just sucks it in!


----------



## Thomas Watch (Dec 20, 2017)

I’ve waited a long time for the OVM 39, and ordered one immediately. I’m impressed with this watch. It’s not perfect (lume, bezel play) but I love the bracelet! I usually replace it with a NATO or leather strap, but I think I’ll keep the original, it is so comfortable!


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

Thomas Watch said:


> I've waited a long time for the OVM 39, and ordered one immediately. I'm impressed with this watch. It's not perfect (lume, bezel play) but I love the bracelet! I usually replace it with a NATO or leather strap, but I think I'll keep the original, it is so comfortable!


For me it has been the little things that have added up to make this Steinhart such a lovely watch to wear. 
Just today I noticed one other thing, or the lack of it. Smudges on the crystal. With my other watches, I am 
constantly cleaning off finger prints from the crystal. On this OVM, they just are not noticeable. 
How good is that......what a time saver!


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I agree with you on the size of the hands. It seems that they had the chance to answer the wants of the buying public and sadly someone thought they didn't need to commission a source for a reduced handset for this reduced model.

I owned the Ocean One when it was climbing the popularity polls and aside from the 42mm size it was the lug design and the way the watch just sat on top of my wrist that made it hard to like. It also had Mercedes hands which I thought looked terrible on that watch. I changed the hands and lived with it for a few years before selling. By the time this 39mm was announced I had moved away from wanting anything that strongly referenced the Rolex Subs and so wasn't in the Market.

Reviews like this one are of great value because if I were in the market for this watch I'd most likely impulse buy based on pictures from the website. I'd read the manufacturers shining review of their own product then offer my payment. It would take at least until day three or four before I started to focus on the huge hour & minute hands and realize that once again I wasn't quite happy as a bee.

Good review but what about the bracelet and overall weight, are they comfy and lighter than my old Ocean One?


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

Ard said:


> I agree with you on the size of the hands. It seems that they had the chance to answer the wants of the buying public and sadly someone thought they didn't need to commission a source for a reduced handset for this reduced model.
> 
> I owned the Ocean One when it was climbing the popularity polls and aside from the 42mm size it was the lug design and the way the watch just sat on top of my wrist that made it hard to like. It also had Mercedes hands which I thought looked terrible on that watch. I changed the hands and lived with it for a few years before selling. By the time this 39mm was announced I had moved away from wanting anything that strongly referenced the Rolex Subs and so wasn't in the Market.
> 
> ...


The hands were the only major concern for me. The way I look at things, is how the overall package feels. The watch is comfortable, 
despite the lugs not being curved enough. It has a good balance and the proportions are about right + all the other positive 
things mentioned in the main part of the review. It has been a while since I had the other 42mm OVM's so I cannot do a side 
by side comparison. With me I can usually tell if something is right within the first wearing - in terms of the comfort and size. 
I am not a spokesman for Gnomon or Steinhart. The 39mm, for me, is good and that is the feedback that I can give. 
Others may end up hating the 39mm, but each to their own. Obviously the more OVM 39 owners that share their thoughts 
here, then the more useful this posting is to potential buyers.

ps. I do not wear a steel bracelets - ever and so I have no comment to make on it in any way. Others have commented on its 
comfort and quality.


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

*Final Thoughts

*It's been a few days and I have reached the dreaded "7 Day Itch" 
My opinions on the watch have not changed from my first reports. 
The more I wear the OVM, the more it grows on me. In my last posting 
I mentioned how good the OVM was at not showing up the smudges on 
the crystal. This may may well be its best feature. It just highlights the 
reason I don't keep wearing some of my other black dialed watches on 
a regular basis. In particular my Explorer which has a flat sapphire. 
When I have it on it just seems to attract smudges and looks terrible 
once the reflections highlight the issue. All you do is end up cleaning 
all day long. Does not matter how good the watch is if it does not 
manage wrist time because of a simple thing like this.

The one thing out of my dislikes that I still dislike more, is the bezel action. 
Apart from the sloppy action, I find it a bit tight. On a Nato or leather, it 
has too much resistance when turning with one hand....moving around all 
over on the wrist. I don't go diving, but I use the timer for all manner of 
daily tasks and it would have been nice if it had the same smooth action that I 
remember the 42mm had.

Well that's about it. Overall I am a very happy with the OVM 39mm and look forward 
to seeing what else Steinhart will release in 2018.

Cannot end without some parting strap shots. Steinhart leather and Olive Nato.


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

nurpur said:


> *Final Thoughts
> 
> *It's been a few days and I have reached the dreaded "7 Day Itch"
> My opinions on the watch have not changed from my first reports.
> ...


What kind of leather and nato straps are those? They look great!


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

The leather is a new 20mm from Steinhart and the NATO is from Gnomon


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

Getting stoked just reading this. Thanks for the post. Mine will be here by next weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

JaridLyfeBrown said:


> Getting stoked just reading this. Thanks for the post. Mine will be here by next weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool! Are Gnomon still doing these with "Limited Number" or is it without? Interested to know how the take up has been.


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

nurpur said:


> Cool! Are Gnomon still doing these with "Limited Number" or is it without? Interested to know how the take up has been.


Not sure. I actually was able to pick one up off the sales forum that was a week or so old. #124 in the batch I believe lol. Had I not gotten that lucky I would have continued on gnomon. Who knows what the value will do over the course of the next year.

Edit: #154 is the number I got if it really matters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

nurpur said:


> Cool! Are Gnomon still doing these with "Limited Number" or is it without? Interested to know how the take up has been.


Probably going up to 999. Why do less when you've designed a 3 digit program for the cnc machine and you know they'll sell?


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I bought a green bezel 39mm and a OVM 39.
Really like both of them.
I'm coming from a Rolex 14060M, which I sold in November.
I really like these Steinharts. The size is perfect. 
Have been wearing Seiko SBDC053 all week which is a tad big for me but I love it and it is comfortable so I'm keeping it.

I put the OVM on NATO and will keep it there. Lug holes would have been nice but since i don't change straps often not a big deal for me. Like the domed crystal. The AR gives blue hue around the edge at certain angles. Not the best feature but again not a deal breaker for me. 
I think the bezel is overall the biggest minus on on these watches. The green bezel one I have has a really stiff bezel. OVM stiff as well but not as stiff as green bezel. A bit of bezel play. 

I also had Ginault on my radar as well but yes the busy dial and uncertainty about the movement and how long the company will be around vs Steinhart which is fairly established by now made me go for OVM. I really like these steinharts will add a GMT right away as soon as they come out with one in 39mm


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

cadomniel said:


> I bought a green bezel 39mm and a OVM 39.
> Really like both of them.
> I'm coming from a Rolex 14060M, which I sold in November.
> I really like these Steinharts. The size is perfect.
> ...


Agree, looking forward to GMT and others from the vintage range in 39. Odd that there is a difference in the stiffness between the OVM and the Green. I would have thought that it was the same mechanism and that we would be stuck until they did a redesign to fix it for the new range.


----------



## Eodtech (May 14, 2013)

92gli said:


> Probably going up to 999. Why do less when you've designed a 3 digit program for the cnc machine and you know they'll sell?


I honestly can't imagine Steinhart producing a thousand of ANY Limited Edition (LE) model. The most LE watches that they have produced I am aware of was 300, especially when distributed though Gnomon. The OVM MAXI was 300, the OVM GMT was 199, the OVM GMT Gunter Steinhart Edition was 50, the HK GMT2 was 300, the KIGA No2 was 222, the Grand Prix 150, the White Shark was 100 and the Grand Marquis was 88, the Ocean GMT Bundespolizei was 50. (These examples are not all inclusive and were just off the top of my head)

There are many many more LE's that we're produced for various fourms from all over the world. Most of those examples were under 100 and were closer to 50, with very few exceptions. The Odisea GMT was 210, the Black Sea 111, the Black Anchor was 100, the "*LA FRANCAISE* was 50 and the 
white dial "Pan Am" GMT was 40. So I can'i see Steinhart producing 1000 examples of this particular watch as much as we think it may deserve it.

However, I do remember one LE that had 333 watches and that was the JG74. But that is the most watches released in a Limited Edition that I am aware of, but as always I could be wrong and I am open to any other examples or correction of my information... 

Merry Christmas, Bob.


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

Eodtech said:


> I honestly can't imagine Steinhart producing a thousand of ANY Limited Edition (LE) model. The most LE watches that they have produced I am aware of was 300, especially when distributed though Gnomon. The OVM MAXI was 300, the OVM GMT was 199, the OVM GMT Gunter Steinhart Edition was 50, the HK GMT2 was 300, the KIGA No2 was 222, the Grand Prix 150, the White Shark was 100 and the Grand Marquis was 88, the Ocean GMT Bundespolizei was 50. (These examples are not all inclusive and were just off the top of my head)
> 
> There are many many more LE's that we're produced for various fourms from all over the world. Most of those examples were under 100 and were closer to 50, with very few exceptions. The Odisea GMT was 210, the Black Sea 111, the Black Anchor was 100, the "*LA FRANCAISE* was 50 and the
> white dial "Pan Am" GMT was 40. So I can'i see Steinhart producing 1000 examples of this particular watch as much as we think it may deserve it.
> ...


Its a little unclear what Gnomon are terming this release. They have been careful NOT to call it a LE, instead it is being referred to as a Limited Number. 
Does this mean that when they reach #999, that Steinhart take over the rights and can re-release it as a OVM39 themselves?


----------



## Eodtech (May 14, 2013)

nurpur said:


> Its a little unclear what Gnomon are terming this release. They have been careful NOT to call it a LE, instead it is being referred to as a Limited Number.
> Does this mean that when they reach #999, that Steinhart take over the rights and can re-release it as a OVM39 themselves?


Hi nurpur -

I can't imagine that once this "Run" as we will call it for discussion sake, is complete, Steinhart will redo the case back with NO number and release the exact same watch, again. Knowing and following the company for as long as I have and to my knowledge, Steinhart has never done that before and I don't see them making the exception in this case.

To my thinking that would ruin the need for a numbered example in the first place would it not..? Also, I have NEVER seen them reissue a watch after the "Run" was complete for any reason even after many repeated requests to do so because of the watches popularity. There are a lot of examples of this need/want/desire/interest in a particular model all which have fallen on deaf ears. (And some of the long time Steinhart history majors should agree with me on this one)

Plus, they have a lot of new and incredible models on the launch pad for 2018, including the much awaited 39mm GMT series we have heard so many rumors about, that I can't see them reproducing this 39mm OVM model again.

As always, these are only my thoughts and I am open to different ways of thinking but I just can't imagine they will reissue this model watch again. While unfortunate for some, it will ultimately make the 39mm OVM more sought after, drive the interest and demand even higher for this awesome little watch..!!

I would feel fortunate if you already own one and quicken your step to the "But it Now" button on the the Gnomon site if this amazing watch catches your eye as it did for me. Because if history teaches us anything, this wont be around for ever...

Bob.


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

Looking back at the Maxi release those case backs had the total # released, 156/300.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm no expert at all when it comes to steinhart, never had one of their watches before.Do you think that steinhart will ever sell the ovm 39 directly in the near future? i'm asking this because i'm located in EU and i dont want to buy from gnomon because of duty and vat taxes
I see the the 42mm ovm is now available on steinhart's website are these 1 run only which means once they are gone they are for good?


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

Casanova Jr. said:


> I'm no expert at all when it comes to steinhart, never had one of their watches before.Do you think that steinhart will not sell the ovm 39 directly in the near future? i'm asking this because i'm located in EU and i dont want to buy from gnomon because of duty and vat taxes
> I see the the 42mm ovm is now available on steinhart's website are these 1 run only which means once they are gone they are for good?


The customs duty and DHL "clearing fee" hurts. I am in UK - so had to pay. Not sure when/if Steinhart were going to release the OVM so took a chance with 
Gnomom. Fortunately I loved it, so it stays with me. I think the way Steinhart carry out their production is that once they decide to drop or change a model, like the 
OVM on its 3rd iteration, then they will never re-release the discontinued variant MK1/MK2. That's the theory, as they could make a tiny imperceptible change and still 
call it a MK4 or something. I guess just be happy with what you have bought. If you like it/love it, then who cares about what comes after?

Happy Holidays


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

nurpur said:


> *Final Thoughts
> *
> The one thing out of my dislikes that I still dislike more, is the bezel action.
> Apart from the sloppy action, I find it a bit tight. On a Nato or leather, it
> ...


Hi nurpur, think we have the same experience with bezel operation. Just posted in the other OVM thread:

#277


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

redhed18 said:


> Hi nurpur, think we have the same experience with bezel operation. Just posted in the other OVM thread:
> 
> #277
> 
> ...


I heard that sometimes you might have to "run it in" by doing a few bezel turns......not sure about 100 though! 
The more I think about the bezel issue, the more I dont understand how Steinhart could be happy in accepting 
this as "normal" I have had a number of divers and none, with the exception of the Armida9, were as tough on 
the bezel as this bugger. Despite all its other, minor, gripes the OVM is still a fantastic watch and a steal at the price. 
Still pretty happy with what is a daily wearer.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

nurpur said:


> I heard that sometimes you might have to "run it in" by doing a few bezel turns......not sure about 100 though!
> The more I think about the bezel issue, the more I dont understand how Steinhart could be happy in accepting
> this as "normal" (...)


I agree, it's like Steinhart have no idea that there is any competition. These bezel springs have to be stock parts that everyone is using. I can't imagine that companies reinvent the wheel every time. Use what the others use! (Armida, Raven, Timefactors...)

Anyway, I received a tip from elliswyatt on operating the bezel, which works much better for me. Maybe this is SOP for Sub bezels.

"Use a very light touch with [your] forefinger on top as a guide while simultaneously applying lateral force with [your] thumbnail in between the ridges."

cheers


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

redhed18 said:


> I agree, it's like Steinhart have no idea that there is any competition. These bezel springs have to be stock parts that everyone is using. I can't imagine that companies reinvent the wheel every time. Use what the others use! (Armida, Raven, Timefactors...)
> 
> Anyway, I received a tip from elliswyatt on operating the bezel, which works much better for me. Maybe this is SOP for Sub bezels.
> 
> ...


I just tried that. Still a pain! As I mentioned before, I wear mine on a various leathers and an elastic strap. There is no resistance offered by the straps 
compared with wearing it on the steel bracelet, so it is not very pleasant. The best bezel action I have come across was on the Ginault.

I agree, its not rocket science to make the bezel springs behave themselves. Steinhart have been making good watches for some 15 years now and 
they should have done a better job here. The 42mm OVM's were very nice in comparison to the 39mm.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

nurpur said:


> I agree, its not rocket science to make the bezel springs behave themselves. Steinhart have been making good watches for some 15 years now and
> they should have done a better job here. The 42mm OVM's were very nice in comparison to the 39mm.


Is this a problem on all of the new 39's? I know what you mean, it can't be that hard to work out a fix and introduce a new spring. If they ever fix the issue I think ill send mine in and get it sorted out as it does bug me a little.


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

FishPizza said:


> Is this a problem on all of the new 39's? I know what you mean, it can't be that hard to work out a fix and introduce a new spring. If they ever fix the issue I think ill send mine in and get it sorted out as it does bug me a little.


From what I gather, it seems to be across the board for the 39mm. Maybe people can post here to let us know if they have a good bezel version 
for any 39mm.

If they do a fix for it ie. springs, then best for them to post over the parts and we can do it ourselves. I think returning back to Gnomon involves 
shipping fees.


----------



## Gab124 (Dec 3, 2013)

nurpur said:


> From what I gather, it seems to be across the board for the 39mm. Maybe people can post here to let us know if they have a good bezel version
> for any 39mm.
> 
> If they do a fix for it ie. springs, then best for them to post over the parts and we can do it ourselves. I think returning back to Gnomon involves
> shipping fees.


Mine has a tad of back play, but moves into and locks the position and then doesn't move. For this reason I don't think they will fix because it does function and will work as a timing bezel, but may not be of the quality or design that most consumers desire. FWIW, my 39 is easier to operate than my 42 2.5


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

Gab124 said:


> Mine has a tad of back play, but moves into and locks the position and then doesn't move. For this reason I don't think they will fix because it does function and will work as a timing bezel, but may not be of the quality or design that most consumers desire. FWIW, my 39 is easier to operate than my 42 2.5


Is yours an OVM from Gnomon or the Ocean from Steinhart?


----------



## Gab124 (Dec 3, 2013)

^ Both my Steinharts came from Gnomon. A 42mm OVM 2.5 (grey dial version) and the 39mm OVM


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

I did not have any issues with my 42mm's. It just the 39mm that has the play and stiffness.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

The Maxi LE bezel action was perfect. So there's that, and I can't help but comparing...


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I can tell you from experience that the Steinhart "bezel assembly" is part of the watch case itself; as such, it's not "serviceable". When I got in my 2009 Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage, the bezel spring was broken on it. I took it to a Rolex-Certified watchmaker who TRIED to service it and it only made it worse! I sent the whole watch back to Steinhart for servicing, and they completely re-cased it, which (of course) solved the problem...

FWIW, my OVM Mk. 1, which is now in Greece being serviced and relumed by The Relumer, has noticeable "backlash" as well. I believe it to be "the nature of the beast" with Steinhart; having said that, my aforementioned Ocean 1 Vintage works PERFECTLY - go figure!


----------



## Eodtech (May 14, 2013)

You know what is funny? I have owned many Steinhart and Debaufre 39mm's over the nearly 10 years I have followed the company's and I have never noticed the loose bezel issue in any of the older ones. I wonder if it is an issue with the new cases...?

I will completely agree with TheGanzman that is NOT a bezel spring issue like in other watch of this type. It is a case/bezel relationship issue. Thats what makes me think Steinhart maybe changed their cases somehow or the producer of the new cases has different spec's...?

That said, I am not sure it can be retrofitted and the "Slop" in the bezel can be fixed. I hope it can be, but I have my doubts. Other than that small but annoying issue, I really love the watch a lot...


ps. None of the 39mm's below have very much if any play in the bezels...


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

TheGanzman said:


> I can tell you from experience that the Steinhart "bezel assembly" is part of the watch case itself; as such, it's not "serviceable". When I got in my 2009 Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage, the bezel spring was broken on it. I took it to a Rolex-Certified watchmaker who TRIED to service it and it only made it worse! I sent the whole watch back to Steinhart for servicing, and they completely re-cased it, which (of course) solved the problem...
> 
> FWIW, my OVM Mk. 1, which is now in Greece being serviced and relumed by The Relumer, has noticeable "backlash" as well. I believe it to be "the nature of the beast" with Steinhart; having said that, my aforementioned Ocean 1 Vintage works PERFECTLY - go figure!


I dont have any experience in taking a watch apart, so I may be talking out of my arse here! I was under the impression that the bezel has two spring underneath 
it and is snapped into place into the main case. Why would Steinhart use another way of making this or have I just got all this wrong?

Eodtech You know what is funny? I have owned many Steinhart and Debaufre 39mm's over the nearly 10 years I have followed the company's and I have never noticed the loose bezel issue in any of the older ones. I wonder if it is an issue with the new cases...?

I used to own the 39mm Armida A9. It was just as hard to turn as the OVM39. I dont recall if it was as sloppy. Reason I sold it on was that it did not have the redeeming 
features that the OVM39 has. Maybe Steinhart are using that case supplier? I am looking forward to a 39mm of the Ocean One Vintage. I just hope that Steinhart listen in to the feedback and fix it for the next release as it is unlikely they are going to do anything about the existing 39's.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't know how it IS made, but I know how it ISN'T made; to wit: Like virtually ANY other dive watch I've ever seen! Not a criticism per se, just that the bezel assembly itself is categorically NOT removable/serviceable in, of, or by itself. I'd be HAPPY to be proven wrong on this point by someone smarter than me, which shouldn't be too hard to find around here...


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

From what I know not many watches have user-serviceable bezel assembly. On most of the watches, bezel repair must be done by someone who is very familiar with the brands.


----------



## HSTexan (Mar 19, 2014)

I've looked at this a ton and never noticed the long hands, but now that I've read it I can't unsee it. Kinda hope they fix it like Rolex did on the 214270 Explorers with a ".5" update


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

HSTexan said:


> I've looked at this a ton and never noticed the long hands, but now that I've read it I can't unsee it. Kinda hope they fix it like Rolex did on the 214270 Explorers with a ".5" update


With all the years of experience that Rolex have, they still managed to trip over on that Explorer! To be honest, the hands dont bug me as much as they did first - so its the reverse of how you are seeing it now.

To me its a case of the sum of the good, outweighs the sum of the bad. Not perfect, but then no watch out there is I guess. 
Still has not left my wrist since it arrived.


----------



## HSTexan (Mar 19, 2014)

nurpur said:


> With all the years of experience that Rolex have, they still managed to trip over on that Explorer! To be honest, the hands dont bug me as much as they did first - so its the reverse of how you are seeing it now.
> 
> To me its a case of the sum of the good, outweighs the sum of the bad. Not perfect, but then no watch out there is I guess.
> Still has not left my wrist since it arrived.


That's good to hear then...I loved the OVM1 I had, but 39mm would fit much better on my wrist--so tempting!


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

HSTexan said:


> That's good to hear then...I loved the OVM1 I had, but 39mm would fit much better on my wrist--so tempting!


The OVM39 just fits like a glove (?) - well you know what I mean. I have had other 40mm divers and they all seemed to still wear large. 
The OVM39 just wears a lot smaller - better. If you like the OVM 42's then you will love this one. But, its your money. If you dont 
like it, then you will not have much of problem in reselling.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Went skiing for the week and took the OT500 and left the 39 OVM at home, boy that watch wears large on my 6.75" wrist! I miss the size of the 39, and its look too. Sure I hope they fix the issue with the bezel, and maybe downsize hands and indices a little in a next iteration, but still, I MISS THIS WATCH. Btw with these minor flaws maybe it's gonna become a highly sought after collectible haha


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

n1k0 said:


> Btw with these minor flaws maybe it's gonna become a highly sought after collectible haha


Does that not work just for stamps and coins? Will flawed Steinhart OVM's become the next BitCoin?


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

nurpur said:


> Does that not work just for stamps and coins? Will flawed Steinhart OVM's become the next BitCoin?


I believe so. I bought the OVM 39 for $499 and just sold it for $18,000


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

RotorBoater said:


> I believe so. I bought the OVM 39 for $499 and just sold it for $18,000


Man, it took Rolex over 50 years to get that kind of return on their old divers...........better stock up on these 
flawed, but desirable, OVM39's while we still can!


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

I see a Maxpedition Jumbo bag


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Where’s the downvote button for that last post? 🤨


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

redhed18 said:


> Where's the downvote button for that last post? 廊
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


??


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

OVM39 just sold on eBay for $595 +shipping.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Steinh...9GXczPyYtbrOdddf1XKKw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

sidefx said:


> OVM39 just sold on eBay for $595 +shipping.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Steinh...9GXczPyYtbrOdddf1XKKw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


I am surprised that it sold for such a premium as its not a limited quantity model.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

nurpur - Sorry I thought Ricky was drawing an analogy between the Steinhart and a cheap Timex *Expedition* watch

I realize now that *Maxpedition* is the manufacturer of some tactical / adventure bags.
I still don't understand his post, but no matter. Carry on!


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

redhed18 said:


> nurpur - Sorry I thought Ricky was drawing an analogy between the Steinhart and a cheap Timex *Expedition* watch
> 
> I realize now that *Maxpedition* is the manufacturer of some tactical / adventure bags.
> I still don't understand his post, but no matter. Carry on!


I did not get the "Maxpedition" post either!


----------

